# jellyhogs?



## bethany (Mar 12, 2014)

im not sure if this is in the right place but :?:

about a week and a half ago i placed an order with jellyhogs (some hedgehog toys and shampoo) the money didnt come out of paypal and i recived no coformation email or anything. i also requested to be on there waiting list for a hedgehog (by text) no reply. i proceeded to call them, no answer i then emailed them about the order i placed, still no answer.

im not complaining just wondering whats happening? 

im just wondering if this has happend to anyone else? o if anyone has had expierience with them? if anyone may know why there not replying?

thanks, beth


----------

